# Painting EIFS



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

I am looking at bidding on painting a small motel that has EIFS. I have a couple questions. Can I use a severe weather acrylic latex and what would be best to use for surface prep. It's not a large job but I haven't painted EIFS before.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Prep as usual. Low pressure detergent wash, something like sodium hypoclorite, water, and house wash will do the trick. Nothing much to it, Any quality exterior paint will do. Ive used SW A100 exterior on EIFS many times. Or if you could findout the manufacturer, they usually sell a topcoat specfically meant for color changes. If possibile, get that one, its basically is the samething AS the EIFS finish coat without the texture. So it will have the same ingredrients and what not....


----------



## Erik Normann (Nov 9, 2009)

*EIFS Painting*



NaeGan said:


> I am looking at bidding on painting a small motel that has EIFS. I have a couple questions. Can I use a severe weather acrylic latex and what would be best to use for surface prep. It's not a large job but I haven't painted EIFS before.


 
I sold Dryvit for 23 yrs. Here is what I can tell you. First, do a light power wash, even just hosing it down.

If you are not doing a drastic color change, any exterior Acrylic paint will be fine with one coat. You may need to coats for the drastic color change. Look at the texture to determine the roller cover you will use. Don't bid this job without seeing the texture and knowing what the new color will be.


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## RickDuzEnuff (Nov 24, 2009)

I worked as an applicator and subsequently as an inspector in the EIFS industry for over 20 years. Your best bet for EIFS is to use an EIFS manufacturer coating. Sto, Dryvit, and Parex supply the highest quality of coatings for this use. They are more expensive than paint to be sure. The reason for using them instead of latex paint is the perm rating. EIFS "breathes", bo the coating needs to as well or it will peel. Coatings designed for EIFS have 3-4 times the perm rating of latex paints.


----------



## Welldone (Jan 25, 2013)

I was doing a search online and came across this conversation string. Hopefully someone is still out there to reply to my question...
Does anyone have any opinions on elastomeric paints? In my searches online, I am getting mixed messages about what types of paint should be used on EIFS siding. Some people claim that a thick paint should be used in order to seal up all hairline cracks that may have developed in the EIFS. But then I am also finding a lot of postings that say a permeable solid stain should be used, so that the siding can breath. Am I misunderstanding something? Or are these conflicting ideas... and which one is more valid?

Thanks!!


----------



## IsmaelAlva (Jan 21, 2013)

Any coating that goes on top of any cement product must be designed to breathe other wise it will not last more than 2 to 3 years. for some people I know this is job security. How much warranty do you give to your customers?


----------



## Welldone (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!

I've asked around a bit and apparently elastomeric paints do breath, so its not actually an "either/or" scenario.


----------



## Crete (Jan 22, 2013)

If you chose to use a paint other than an EIFS manufacturers coating, make sure to use a flat paint. Nothing says "repaint" like an EIFS job with gloss or semi gloss.


----------

